# Harbor Freight near me whoopeee



## sprucegum (Mar 16, 2017)

Harbor freight opened a new store just across the line in NH about a 45 min drive for me. I finally had a chance to get there today, pretty impressive lot of merchandise. They don't have a lot of big woodworking machinery but it will be a nice resource to have nearby. I picked up a couple of small items and spent a lot of time taking it all in. I am sure most of it is not top of the line but things are very affordable and a better variety than I am used to in this relatively rural part of the state.

Reactions: Way Cool 1


----------



## TimR (Mar 16, 2017)

Handy store to have nearby. I'm going to miss the following stores within 15 minutes of me here in Charlotte when we move...Woodcraft, Harbor Freight, Northern Tool. Probably looking at 1 hour or more away for closet Harbor Freight, and twice that for the other two. But that's ok...getting away to quieter area and having a Walmart and Home Depot within 20 minutes is fine.


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 16, 2017)

TimR said:


> Handy store to have nearby. I'm going to miss the following stores within 15 minutes of me here in Charlotte when we move...Woodcraft, Harbor Freight, Northern Tool. Probably looking at 1 hour or more away for closet Harbor Freight, and twice that for the other two. But that's ok...getting away to quieter area and having a Walmart and Home Depot within 20 minutes is fine.


Plus when you move get on their mailing list. They'll send you stuff in the mail all the time and then you can just order it on line.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## barry richardson (Mar 16, 2017)

Yea, keep an eye on their coupons, they almost always have one for 20% off a single purchase going. I was just there yesterday getting some casters, they are great for stuff like that....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 16, 2017)

Did any of you guys get a class action notification regarding Harbor Freight? I received one via e-mail this morning.

Suit claims that they are not selling things at advertised "Regular Price" enough days out of the year, therefore their advertisement of sale prices is not really a sale price, and if you've purchased lots of goodies and are in their system, you are entitled to gift cards on your purchases of up to 20% on the items involved in the suit that you can provide receipts for. Or, up to 12% of all purchases found on your credit or debit card statement. Or, something ridiculous like that.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Wildthings (Mar 16, 2017)

barry richardson said:


> Yea, keep an eye on their coupons, they almost always have one for 20% off a single purchase going. I was just there yesterday getting some casters, they are great for stuff like that....


just do a google search for 20% off coupon on your phone and show them your phone coupon!!


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 17, 2017)

rocky1 said:


> Did any of you guys get a class action notification regarding Harbor Freight? I received one via e-mail this morning.
> 
> Suit claims that they are not selling things at advertised "Regular Price" enough days out of the year, therefore their advertisement of sale prices is not really a sale price, and if you've purchased lots of goodies and are in their system, you are entitled to gift cards on your purchases of up to 20% on the items involved in the suit that you can provide receipts for. Or, up to 12% of all purchases found on your credit or debit card statement. Or, something ridiculous like that.



I expect some of the advertising is a little deceptive the big banner on the front of the new store read grand opening and a smaller one read liquidation. In my mind a liquidation sale is a going out of business sale. Bottom line is they have a ton of stuff in stock at a good price and I don't have to pay shipping and NH has no sales tax.


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 17, 2017)

I have one 10 minutes from my house and it is so handy to have. Granted some of their stuff is junk but for those one time items it's a godsend.


----------



## Tony (Mar 17, 2017)

gman2431 said:


> I have one 10 minutes from my house and it is so handy to have. Granted some of their stuff is junk but for those one time items it's a godsend.



Same here Cody. That's the way I treat stuff from there, one time use. It's dirt cheap, so I expect it to be disposable. I would never buy jack stands, etc. from there that safety might be an issue. It's a great place to get brushes, tape, all that stuff. Heck of a selection a day you can't beat the price! Tony

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## rocky1 (Mar 17, 2017)

sprucegum said:


> I expect some of the advertising is a little deceptive the big banner on the front of the new store read grand opening and a smaller one read liquidation. In my mind a liquidation sale is a going out of business sale. Bottom line is they have a ton of stuff in stock at a good price and I don't have to pay shipping and NH has no sales tax.



A lot of the stuff is decent if in fact not good to excellent quality, honestly. Picked up a Tool Cart, for all of my turning tools, and it's a good solid cart, nothing cheaply built about it at all. Picked up a number of Clamps also good quality, no complaints with those at all either. Have their 10"-18" lathe I bought lightly used and I have no complaints with it either. Belt sander... It's a $60 belt sander. It's decent, gets the job done, but nothing real special about it.


----------



## CWS (Mar 17, 2017)

Gandpa said you get what you pay for. I agree what it a good store for small items.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 17, 2017)

I like the 99 cent throw away paint brushes, nitrile gloves are thick and decent quality and fairly cheap. Some things are ok, and others are just crap. Good tool boxes at prices that are way below anyone else's. Most of the plug in tools are crap. Like I said, some is ok and others not.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 17, 2017)

I think having a brick and mortar store is key for me. I have ordered very little from them over the years because most of what I did buy was a disappointment and after shipping costs not much of a savings.


----------



## sprucegum (Mar 17, 2017)

Years back when cordless drills were just starting to be a good thing to own I bought a name brand drill and paid quite a bit for it, it was one tough little drill and stood years of abuse before it quit. I was working with a guy that really liked my drill but refused to pay the price so he ordered one from harbor freight for about 25% of what mine cost. His drill performed really well with plenty of power until one day he left it on top of a 6' step ladder and accidently knocked it off onto a concrete floor, it shattered into a dozen pieces. My name brand drill had suffered much worse falls and came through with just another scratch or 2. On the other hand my 90 year old dad has a harbor freight drill that has served him well for several years now but it rarely leaves his workbench. There are homeowner tools and professional tools each have a place.


----------

